# When Can I feed squab peas



## Pidgeys (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi there,

Yesterday I was given a small squab about 9 days old. It was found tied by its leg to a fence, along with an adult pigeon that flew away when released. So horrible.

I have been feeding it the equivalent of Kaytees that we have here in N.Z. Along with soaked and mushed cat biscuits.

I was wondering when it is appropriate to start feeding it some bigger stuff like peas or corn? I have had lots of young pidgeys before, but not quite this young. I am happy to keep feeding it formula of course, I just know peas and corn are much easier!

Cheers


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

At that Age I would feed it SOAKED Oatmeal, with a little vitamin/Mineral Powder in it.
IF that is not available, feed it Whole grain, or any Bread Soaked in water until mushy. This has worked for me for over 50 Years. 
It is WAY to Young for whole Grains, if being Hand Fed.


----------



## Pidgeys (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't worry, I'm definitely not feeding it grains or anything! Was just wondering when I could feed it defrosted peas or anything like that, rather than formula.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pidgeys said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yesterday I was given a small squab about 9 days old. It was found tied by its leg to a fence, along with an adult pigeon that flew away when released. So horrible.
> 
> ...


I start giving young ones defrosted peas and corn at about two and half weeks of age with kaytee feedings. example, in the AM kaytee, peas for lunch and a snack, kaytee at night.(that is only if the crop is emptying) then slowly as another two weeks go by pull back on the kaytee and give the peas at four weeks of age he should have pigeon grains in front of him at all times and be interested in them by you pecking your fingers in it before feedings, at some point they pick up a pea and start eating but it can take some time for them to figure it out. hunger is a good motivator. at five weeks he should be eating on his own.

I Do not recommend peas for birds that have a slow crop or digestive problems as the peas skin is thick and can sit in the crop and go bad.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here is a great link with all the info you may need: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm *


----------



## Pidgeys (Nov 18, 2012)

Fantastic, thanks so much for the help  I've had babies before, but only form about 20 days old onwards, so this is fairly new to me!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with spiritwings. About 2 1/2 weeks old you could give him the peas.


----------

